# Buy high Quality Lossless Music



## slyfox2151 (May 28, 2011)

looking for pay and download lossless music website... the cheaper the better of course 

mostly for electronic/trance/electro/dance/rave/DnB/DUB ect.


----------



## The Von Matrices (May 28, 2011)

If you want standard 44.1/16 FLAC, I'm not sure where to go.  If you want 96/24 or equivalent, try www.HDtracks.com.  Their selection is somewhat limited, but I don't know of a better online source.


----------



## meran (May 28, 2011)

ive heard the 24/96 really great sound !!!


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 28, 2011)

The Von Matrices said:


> If you want standard 44.1/16 FLAC, I'm not sure where to go.  If you want 96/24 or equivalent, try www.HDtracks.com.  Their selection is somewhat limited, but I don't know of a better online source.



unfortunately i dont like any of the music on that website, but its pretty much what im looking for.

High bit-rate/Sample, Lossless with dynamic range.


----------



## meran (May 28, 2011)

ive heard about multi channel mp3 when will we see that?


----------



## puma99dk| (May 28, 2011)

meran, u can get 5.1 mp3 music but there ain't a lot of it out, but there are some, i have seen some long ago


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 1, 2011)

slyfox2151 said:


> looking for pay and download lossless music website... the cheaper the better of course
> 
> mostly for electronic/trance/electro/dance/rave/DnB/DUB ect.



Honestly, man, about the only way to get what you're looking for is to purchase the disks off of Amazon or some other online retailer, and rip the tracks yourself in your prefered format . . .

Most pay-to-download sites don't offer music in lossless formats, as the file sizes are simply outstandingly big (in general, depending on format, 1min ~ 10+MB).


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 1, 2011)

imperialreign said:


> Honestly, man, about the only way to get what you're looking for is to purchase the disks off of Amazon or some other online retailer, and rip the tracks yourself in your prefered format . . .
> 
> Most pay-to-download sites don't offer music in lossless formats, as the file sizes are simply outstandingly big (in general, depending on format, 1min ~ 10+MB).



yep but lossless offers you better quality over lossy format, one disadvantage is the size, since lossless record all sound that some may not heard and it makes the size is bigger, maybe coz of it most dont offer lossless format


----------



## AsRock (Jun 1, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> yep but lossless offers you better quality over lossy format, one disadvantage is the size, since lossless record all sound that some may not heard and it makes the size is bigger, maybe coz of it most dont offer lossless format



Most people don't care about what it sounds like. I am with imperialreign on this best way is to just buy the CD's and make sure you buying a original and not a 3rd party CD which places like Wal Mart sell so you still have to be carefull.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jun 1, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Most people don't care about what it sounds like. I am with imperialreign on this best way is to just buy the CD's and make sure you buying a original and not a 3rd party CD which places like Wal Mart sell so you still have to be carefull.



but then i will have to buy a CD/DVD/Blu ray drive


----------



## gumpty (Jun 1, 2011)

AsRock said:


> make sure you buying a original and not a 3rd party CD



Huh? What's the difference? Are they not all just ripped from the same source files?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jun 1, 2011)

gumpty said:


> Huh? What's the difference? Are they not all just ripped from the same source files?



big difference, a lot of the newer released "remastered" discs have less dynamic range to make it sound "louder".

now louder is fine as long as you dont take away too much of the dynamic range.

heres some examples.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkkqsN69Jac&feature=fvst

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSwLeLdkYjs



sorry cant find the video that explains it simply.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 1, 2011)

Well you could go the illegal but morally sound route. See if there's a torrent for it in flac, then buy the mp3s on itunes and download the torrent. Should be cheaper than buying the cds.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jun 1, 2011)

i already go the torrent route


----------



## AsRock (Jun 1, 2011)

gumpty said:


> Huh? What's the difference? Are they not all just ripped from the same source files?



No not all are, then you can have a issue with what hardware they ripped it with as best results would be same as the original.

Tristar recordings are a good example they use cheapest way possible. And for the best of best recordings ( although this depends on the company and band in the 1st place too ) is the dates on the back of the cd case as if it's a pre recordiing can actually sound worse and will often notice different recording dates which can mean it was re done and possible with different hardware.

I all so find that were they are recorded are different although most of the time there about the same i find queen albums sound better from the UK than they do in the US as they are recorded differently all but one which is on a blu ray which has the best sound quality of any other queen albums although that was done in the US on better equipment.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 1, 2011)

slyfox2151 said:


> i already go the torrent route



yeah, especially for old songs that i cant find it no where (or like that)
but if we talk bout legal illegal its illegal. for better quality i suggest buy the original thing coz the difference is tons


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 1, 2011)

slyfox2151 said:


> big difference, a lot of the newer released "remastered" discs have less dynamic range to make it sound "louder".
> 
> now louder is fine as long as you dont take away too much of the dynamic range.
> 
> ...



Additional examples from crazyeyesreaper:



crazyeyesreaper said:


> well to each there own but when the music you listen to is effected by the loudness war BS, good sound card cant fix fucked audio straight from the studio. lolz
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTBoMlsw-0I
> another example
> ...


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 2, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> yep but lossless offers you better quality over lossy format, one disadvantage is the size, since lossless record all sound that some may not heard and it makes the size is bigger, maybe coz of it most dont offer lossless format



Agreed, but not all "lossless" formats are truly lossless - the only real lossless format is original raw WAV files, but that can be upwards of 15MB per minute, depending on how complex a track is . . . big reason why some CDs wil only have 8-10 tracks on them, and others might have 18.  A CD can only hold but so much information, and depending on how complex the source audio was determines how much they can cram on a disk.



slyfox2151 said:


> big difference, a lot of the newer released "remastered" discs have less dynamic range to make it sound "louder".
> 
> now louder is fine as long as you dont take away too much of the dynamic range.
> 
> ...




Absolutely agreed - problem with the industries form of "remastering" is that it's simply raising the volume levels . . . maybe a little bit of some EQ filtering, but that's about it.  Sadly, our natural hearing is naturally corrupt.  If you were to play the same track for someone, and the second time playing it slightly louder than the first, they'd think the second one sounded better - which is where this whole BS Loudness War got started . . . :shadedshu


----------



## claylomax (Jun 2, 2011)

FLAC files can be burnt straight to cd if you have NERO installed with the appropriate codec; then that cd can be played on any cd player, what you get is the very same cd you can buy in the shops.


----------



## claylomax (Jun 2, 2011)

Forgot to say one the worst offenders of the loudness war is Metallica's Death Magnetic; on the other hand Chinese Democracy is not that loud. http://www.gatewaymastering.com/gateway_LoudnessWars.asp


----------

